# What's the best dry dog food?



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just a quick question...what's the best dry dog food? I'm thinking this will be the easiest way to feed our dog maybe along with the odd bone too. I've looked but I can't find any sort of natural dog food out here, so I think dry dog food will have to be the way forward. So I'm looking for opinions which one do you use if any? Thanks x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I use Barking heads, which I find excellent. Applaws have recently bought out a dry food which has 75% chicken and no cereal. These are the only 2 I have experience of so can't comment much on others


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We use Barking Heads too - Jojo did a write up on her My Dogs Life website as feeds her Honey and Picnic this so you could read about it there. Also if you have Facebook you can read about it on there too and if you "like" their page they give free dog food for every page "liked" to rescue centres. We have also used Applaws but it was too rich for Beau. Another good one is Burns and Beau had this when she got bored but we always go back to Barking Heads


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for your comments, I'll check it out....xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Sam .. A Barking Head fan here too ... 

These articles may help you decided, I wanted to find a quality dried food I would be happy to recommend to my future puppy owners ... Barking Heads is very good  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/11/09/barking-heads-puppy-days-product-review/

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2012/01/26/barking-heads-tender-loving-care-product-review/

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Saffi is on Fish 4 Dogs - it's smelly but she loves it. She has nice firm poos on it as the only carbohydrates it contains are potatoes - dogs don't need the rice and grains that we require for healthy digestion. 

They have a 10% off deal this weekend.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly came to us on Arden Grange but an independant pet shop owner suggested we try Barking Heads. There is a website which compares the nutritional value and content of foods which put Barking Heads above Arden Grange so we swapped. I think Lolly would eat any food tbh!!
Before we changed food Lolly had quite a bit of trouble with her ears getting dirty and infected. It wasn't until after we had changed food that i noticed her ears were clean all the time and a different pet shop owner suggested that would be the change of food! 
So all in all we love Barking Heads!!!

I'll look for the comparison website link for you


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/

found it


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Burns and Barking heads get my thumbs up too


----------



## kathy40newpup (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi I'm new and I tried Blue...


----------



## Crazy (Jan 6, 2012)

Another Barking Heads fan here! Well I should say Wicket is!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi - I have just switched over to Barking Heads from raw (shock horror!) but the problem with the raw was that he kept going off the texture and I didn't want to try a DIY approach while he is still growing. So far, he is absolutely loving it and goes mad when I get it out for him. I will still give him a raw meaty bone once a week for his teeth though and the occasional sardine/mackerel dinner, which he loves too.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

My puppy was weaned on skinners field and trial and her coat is gorgeous and shiny but want her to have the best  is skinners good?


----------

